# Suspension Creaks / Groans when going through certain motions.



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Not always, but often, and a lot more so lately. Sounds like a loud "CRRRRREEEEEEAAAAKKK RRRRRRRRRRRoooooccckkk"  Seems to depend on th etype of road. A really bumping road...nothing. A relatively smooth one, and add a smidge of turning, yup load noise. But you canalso just go over and push on the fender to bounce the car a bit and get a little sound"

I pulled the wheel off, and it all visually looks good? What am I missing? Any ideas guys?

Edit: I can do a quick video if it will help?


----------

